# How do you serve sauerkraut?



## KAYLINDA (Mar 7, 2009)

If you are serving kraut as a side dish....(no meat)....do you add any kind of spices or flavorings, or do you just let it "stand alone" as kraut?


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2009)

Stand alone. Its flavorful enough to not need anything.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

if you like spicy, Korean sauerkraut (aka kim-chee) is wonderful also by itself.........


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 8, 2009)

I like to fry some chopped bacon, drain the kraut a bit, and add it to the pan.


----------



## bullseye (Mar 8, 2009)

Alone, or with bacon and/or caraway seeds


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 8, 2009)

Bullseye, I forgot about the caraway seeds.  Love that combination!


----------



## bullseye (Mar 8, 2009)

It's one of my favorite comfort foods--pork chops (smoked is great), mashed potatoes, and sauerkraut with caraway seeds.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2009)

...on a hot dog


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 8, 2009)

I like to take a little butter and put it on my mashed potatoes and then put on a large amount of sauerkraut.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

I like to cook mine with a bit of brown sugar and juniper berries.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

I prefer it plain when used on a Reuben sandwich, & sometimes with a sprinkle of caraway seed when used as an accompaniment over Czech Bread Dumplings with Roast Goose.


----------



## CasperImproved (Mar 8, 2009)

When I've used kraut as a side dish, I normally serve it as is (somewhat drained), or if it's a bit to zippy, I'll saute it for a few minutes with a pat of unsalted butter, then serve.


----------

